# Triking in Scotland?



## Can-can (30 Dec 2017)

Hi folks I live in West Lothian and was wondering if anyone else is nearby on a recumbent trike?? I’ve just started on my ‘bent journey-loving it so far! 

Hilary


----------



## voyager (30 Dec 2017)

Welcome to the forum 

regards Emma


----------



## Can-can (30 Dec 2017)

voyager said:


> Welcome to the forum
> 
> regards Emma


Thanks Emma


----------



## Cycleops (30 Dec 2017)

Hello and welcome to the forum Hilary. There are quite a few ‘bent aficionados on here and I’m sure you’ll get to know them. You’re very brave, I don’t think I could tough it out down there so close to the tarmac.


----------



## Can-can (30 Dec 2017)

Cycleops said:


> Hello and welcome to the forum Emma. There are quite a few ‘bent aficionados on here and I’m sure you’ll get to know them. You’re very brave, I don’t think I could tough it out down there so close to the tarmac.


Hi Cycleops!

Thanks for the welcome! Hilary


----------



## Tigerbiten (30 Dec 2017)

Hello and welcome to the forum Hilary.
I'm based in Northampton but really love to trike around Scotland


Cycleops said:


> There are quite a few ‘bent aficionados on here and I’m sure you’ll get to know them. You’re very brave, I don’t think I could tough it out down there so close to the tarmac.


You'll find the extra width of a trike forces cars more to the right.
That means there's less space for cars to squeeze through so you tend to get better overtakes.
Being overtaken by fast HGv's isn't so bad because you're low and on three wheels. So you cannot wobble and most of the air blast is going right over your head. So you may speed up a little but you're not dragged sideways ..... 
Even punishment overtakes by cars aren't so bad because they'll hit the trike before you and they'll not do that because they'll damage their car ...... 

Luck .......


----------



## snorri (30 Dec 2017)

Welcome to CC Hilary.
I have a friend with a recumbent trike but I don't think he ventures outwith the Highlands.


----------



## flake99please (31 Dec 2017)

Welcome to the forum Hilary. There are quite a few trike owners in the Edinburgh area. Speak to Dave @ Laid Back Bikes (if you haven't already), as he may be able to put you in contact with another recumbent owner close to you.


----------



## cosmicbike (31 Dec 2017)

Hello and . Fellow recumbent triker here, though somewhat further South


----------



## Can-can (31 Dec 2017)

Tigerbiten said:


> Hello and welcome to the forum Hilary.
> I'm based in Northampton but really love to trike around Scotland
> 
> You'll find the extra width of a trike forces cars more to the right.
> ...


That’s so true! Feels so weird being low down but getting used to it and yes drivers do seem to respect the trike more than a bike. I even had one stop on the other side of the road and wait while I was grinding up the hill towards him!


----------



## Can-can (31 Dec 2017)

flake99please said:


> Welcome to the forum Hilary. There are quite a few trike owners in the Edinburgh area. Speak to Dave @ Laid Back Bikes (if you haven't already), as he may be able to put you in contact with another recumbent owner close to you.


That’s a great idea thanks I bought my trike from Dave


----------



## Can-can (31 Dec 2017)

Tigerbiten said:


> Hello and welcome to the forum Hilary.
> I'm based in Northampton but really love to trike around Scotland
> 
> You'll find the extra width of a trike forces cars more to the right.
> ...


Where abouts in scotland do you trike? I’m hoping to get round Loch leven when the weather calms a bit.... would love to hear of any trike friendly paths/routes you’ve discovered


----------



## Can-can (31 Dec 2017)

cosmicbike said:


> Hello and . Fellow recumbent triker here, though somewhat further South


Hello thanks for the welcome!


----------



## Tigerbiten (31 Dec 2017)

Can-can said:


> Where abouts in scotland do you trike? I’m hoping to get round Loch leven when the weather calms a bit.... would love to hear of any trike friendly paths/routes you’ve discovered


I've done 4x +2,000 mile tours in Scotland going up to JoG and back, so basically all over. 3 of the tours also included LE as well.
I like the Highlands and Islands the best but the Borders aren't bad, I've not done much around the Cairngorms.
I try to stay off fast dual carriageways due to the risk due to the speed difference. But apart from that, I think most roads are fair game.
It may take you a few months and a couple of thousand miles to get your bent legs working properly. But the downhill runs at around 40 mph make up for all the hard work slogging up the other side.

Luck .......


----------



## Anarco (2 Jan 2018)

Hi Hilary ......There are two trikers in the South West ....me (John) and Bill in Dumfries ......Also have a pal Ian near Carlisle with a Catrike and Mango Velo. We are a bit spread out !


----------



## Andrew1971 (2 Jan 2018)

Hi Hilary 
Welcome to the Forum. 
Andrew


----------



## steveindenmark (3 Jan 2018)

Hi Hilary,

get in touch with Laid Back bikes in Edinburgh. They organise trips out and could maybe put you in touch with someone local to you. I think LBB is much a social club for recumbent riders as well as a bike shop.

http://www.laid-back-bikes.scot/


----------



## Nigelnightmare (5 Feb 2018)

Hi Hilary,
Welcome.
I'm in Banffshire, Moray.
Keith


----------



## Mini58 (12 Feb 2018)

Hi Hilary - West Lothian you say: for my sins I lived in Blackburn


----------



## Arellcat (7 Mar 2018)

Hi Hilary, I bike and trike around Edinburgh and Midlothian. I'm mostly riding my Quest velomobile these days, but in the better weather I like to ride my Lightning P-38 too.

I don't get over to Laid Back Bikes very often now since I moved out of town, but it's certainly the epicentre of recumbency in these parts.


----------

